# Palindrom Rekursion



## halalolo (19. Feb 2012)

Ich kann folgendes Problem ohne rekursive Methode leicht lösen. Wie kann ich es rekursive lösen? Kann jemand bitte die Lösung hier posten? Danke

Ein Wort Vorwärts und Rückwärts gleich gelesen werden kann heisst Palindrom.  Beispiele sind Otto, Reittier oder Radar.

Entwickeln Sie eine rekursive Methode boolean palindrom(String wort), die wiedergibt, ob das gegebene Wort um ein palindrom handelt. Achten Sie dabei auf die Abbruchbedingungen für die Rekursion.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Feb 2012)

> Kann jemand bitte die Lösung hier posten?



Nein, außer du stellst die Aufgabe in der Jobbörse. Ansonsten: poste deinen Ansatz und dein konkretes Problem, dann helfen dir die Leute auch sicher gerne bei deinem Problem ;-)


----------



## Landei (19. Feb 2012)

Man kann aber vorher einmal die Forensuche benutzen und sich inspirieren lassen.


----------



## Firephoenix (20. Feb 2012)

Oder noch geschickter (und hilfreicher für Klausuren) - mal den eigenen Kopf benutzen anstatt den von anderen 

Das leere Wort ist ein Palindrom
hängt man den gleichen Buchstaben vorne und hinten an ein Palindrom hat man immer noch ein Palindrom.

Umgekehrt:
Sind der erste und letzte Buchstabe identisch kann man beide entfernen und das Wort ist immer noch genauso ein Palindrom oder kein Palindrom wie das Ursprungswort.

Was passiert wenn man das ganze jetzt rekursiv immer wieder auf das Wort anwendet sollte jeder der sich mit rekursion beschäftigt selbst schaffen:
Palindrom:
abba
bb
*leer*
Kein Palindrom:
vitaminv
itamin
-> i != n -> kein Palindrom.


----------



## Landei (20. Feb 2012)

Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> Das leere Wort ist ein Palindrom
> hängt man den gleichen Buchstaben vorne und hinten an ein Palindrom hat man immer noch ein Palindrom.



Damit bekommt man nicht alle Palindrome, z.B. wäre dann "Reliefpfeiler" keins. Wir brauchen also noch die zusätzliche Regel "Ein einzelner Buchstabe ist ein Palindrom"


----------



## Firephoenix (20. Feb 2012)

Da sieht man mal wieder woran man um 1 Uhr nachts nicht mehr denkt 
Danke für die Korrektur.

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (20. Feb 2012)

moderatorischer Rapport:
"Eine rekursive Methode für ..." als Titel, ohne den wichtigen Inhalt Palindrom zu nennen, ist ungeschickt


----------

